
Nanorope: a step toward complex, self-assembling nanomaterials - joshrule
http://www.kurzweilai.net/nanorope-a-step-toward-complex-nanomaterials-that-assemble-themselves?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
joshrule
Link to the referenced paper:
[http://homepage.mac.com/peptoids/RZ_paper_pdfs/Murnen_JACS_2...](http://homepage.mac.com/peptoids/RZ_paper_pdfs/Murnen_JACS_2010.pdf)

The original press release from Berkeley: [http://newscenter.lbl.gov/feature-
stories/2011/01/18/nanosca...](http://newscenter.lbl.gov/feature-
stories/2011/01/18/nanoscale-rope/)

~~~
gus_massa
The article says that is _Adapted from materials provided by Berkeley Lab_ but
it is only a direct copy. The only differences are that they remove the photo
of the authors and the last paragraph about the Berkeley Laboratory.

If the blog don't have new information it is better to submit the original
article.

~~~
joshrule
I apologize. They typically do more 'adapting' than that.

